# Help: uvesafb not working and no errors!!! [solved]

## Aragorn79

Hi

I'm installing a fresh copy of gentoo and I noticed that there's a new vesa driver, uvesafb, so I tried to put it up (as I'd previously done with vesafb-tng). However, I think I've done everything right (I've followed spock's howto) and still I have no framebuffer (or so to speak). I still have those enormous fonts when in console. I get no error messages. I'll provide some info on my system and if you feel like you need any other info I'll post it as per request.

grub (kernel line)

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo root=/dev/hda4 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1

```

I have splashutils and splash-themes-gentoo installed as well.

/usr/src/linux/.config (just some lines but if necessary I'll post the whole deal)

```
CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

#  CONFIG_FB_VESA= is not set

...

CONFIG_MTRR=y

...

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

```

dmesg (with grep -i vesa)

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv44 Board - e233hv  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d570

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd5a6, set palette = c00cd610

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

For now I don't know what else might be necessary so I'll just wait for any suggestions, tips, etc.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Aragorn79 on Tue Oct 30, 2007 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sleipnir

Have you activated the framebuffer console option in your kernel?

Check if CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y set in your config.

----------

## Aragorn79

Sleipnir I didn't have that option configured in the kernel. I'll try it and let you know of any results.

[edit]It seems that was my problem. I have the nice framebuffer look now. Thanks for the help.  :Very Happy: [/edit]

----------

## ablelion

Thanks guys,

This was exactly my problem, the missing CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE kernel option. :)

----------

## paulj

Thanks! That was also my problem with 2.6.37!

Now I need to get my eight penguins back!

----------

